# New Canadian BattleBunker.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i thought i would share the news a new Games workshop battle bunker opening in Burnaby, British Columbia! So that give's us Canadians something big as you Americans! discuss!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you have any details on how big it's going to be? How many tables there will be?


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wait don't we have 4?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Do you have any details on how big it's going to be? How many tables there will be?


16 Table's is what they know of so far and we will be with out a gw for 4 - 6 week's Due to relocation, the Metrotown store closes the 24th.
:king:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Any idea on who will be there (staff wise). As for not having a gw for 4 to 6 weeks that what we have Imperial Hobby for and your other Local friendly game stores.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Any idea on who will be there (staff wise). As for not having a gw for 4 to 6 weeks that what we have Imperial Hobby for and your other Local friendly game stores.


Staff is the same with no opening's, I figure the surrey manager will go over as well but not sure.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Canadian I thought it said Cadian  I shall blame Canadia for this!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I want one over here to Finland... I would prefer to have it somewhere like 50 meters from my house to avoid complicating stuff...


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd just love to have _ANY_ gaming store closer than an hour and a half away (Closest is Las Vegas)... 
(But then that's what the Internet and UPS are for I guess, lol)

Anyhow, grats on getting a new Battlebunker close to yall! :grin:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

We had one in Toronto forever  jeez, other side of the country think your on a whole other planet


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet more GW love for Canada. Next one will open in Calgary? :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Zaden said:


> Sweet more GW love for Canada. Next one will open in Calgary? :biggrin:


Sadly i don't think so we are only getting one because they are condensing 3 or 4 smaller stores into a godzilla one, On the upside if your down here for a game ever zad ill take ya to school  (Unless my dice do there normal rolling in which case you win and my units will randomly fly into crap and die)
:king:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Sadly i don't think so we are only getting one because they are condensing 3 or 4 smaller stores into a godzilla one, On the upside if your down here for a game ever zad ill take ya to school  (Unless my dice do there normal rolling in which case you win and my units will randomly fly into crap and die)
> :king:


You should get your dice blessed by me. I can bless other people dice (but not my own, which almost makes my power useless).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> You should get your dice blessed by me. I can bless other people dice (but not my own, which almost makes my power useless).


Same problem my dice roll great for anyone but me.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Same problem my dice roll great for anyone but me.


I can make other people dice roll well for them. So I could make your dice roll well for you.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Same problem my dice roll great for anyone but me.


No, psychologically you are more prone to recall events that are harmful to you, especially if that is what you are looking for. So, you probably roll around the statistical average if you were to calculate it. That would also explain why you think everyone rolls great with your own dice. Human mind is a jackass to itself really. :laugh:

I assume this is near Vancouver? Last time I checked I have a friend or two up there, will have to drive up and check it out some time.... probably not, but it could be a nice road trip.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> No, psychologically you are more prone to recall events that are harmful to you, especially if that is what you are looking for. So, you probably roll around the statistical average if you were to calculate it. That would also explain why you think everyone rolls great with your own dice. Human mind is a jackass to itself really. :laugh:
> 
> I assume this is near Vancouver? Last time I checked I have a friend or two up there, will have to drive up and check it out some time.... probably not, but it could be a nice road trip.


Yes vancouver and Burnaby are right next to each other lol! From south Burnaby i can be in downtown vancouver in 20 min....

Anyhow the stores "new guy" is telling everyone it will take 2 or 3 months now, but i would stick to the 4 - 6 weeks time table given by the other staff who Don't take commissions, not do a single thing in three months then not return 75 bucks worth of the stuff he was given for his "time and effort"


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Canadian I thought it said Cadian  I shall blame Canadia for this!


I feel your pain, when I first read the title I thought it said 'New Cadian Battleforce'. :biggrin:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Sweet more GW love for Canada. Next one will open in Calgary?


yes please! 



> Sadly i don't think so we are only getting one because they are condensing 3 or 4 smaller stores into a godzilla one, On the upside if your down here for a game ever zad ill take ya to school


Live in Vancouver king? Well if I ever manage to go to VFS, I'll have you a game


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Yes vancouver and Burnaby are right next to each other lol! From south Burnaby i can be in downtown vancouver in 20 min.


Well how should I know? I am American, you are lucky I know the basic layout of Canada, let alone a specific region. :laugh:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Well how should I know? I am American, you are lucky I know the basic layout of Canada, let alone a specific region.


true that


----------

